# 10 yr old greyhound needs new home



## roobroc (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi, we have a lovely female 1o yr old greyhound that needs a new home, due to new baby and lack of time to care for her properly. We have had her since she was a puppy and she has been great with cats, children and other people's dogs. She is quite lazy and doesn't need much exercise, she is neutered and up to date with immunisations.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

If she doesn't need muh exercise can you not try a bit harder to keep her? Plenty of people have pets & children, it's all about managing your time. Once you get in to a routine you may find things easier.

There are so many dogs that need homes can you really not try & make things work for her? I'm sure she would rather be in her home where things maybe aren't perfect for a bit than in a rescue centre


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

giving up a 10 year old dog coz of a kid!!!
ugghh that is all


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

roobroc said:


> Hi, we have a lovely female 1o yr old greyhound that needs a new home, due to new baby and lack of time to care for her properly. We have had her since she was a puppy and she has been great with cats, children and other people's dogs. She is quite lazy and doesn't need much exercise, she is neutered and up to date with immunisations.


Facepalm meter :cursing: explodes :cursing:


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Whereabouts are you?

You could try Oldies Club or local greyhound rescue, not sure if the Retired Greyhound Trust can help if she wasn't a racer but maybe worth a call to Head office anyway 0844 8268424. In all honesty though homing has slowed for most rescues this year and generally fewer people will consider older dogs so she may not get a home straight away, if you can manage short-term you may find it gets easier as you adjust into a routine with the new baby.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

roobroc said:


> Hi, we have a lovely female 1o yr old greyhound that needs a new home, due to new baby and lack of time to care for her properly. We have had her since she was a puppy and she has been great with cats, children and other people's dogs. She is quite lazy and doesn't need much exercise, she is neutered and up to date with immunisations.


so beggars the question why would you need to re home her if she is no bother, don't need much excercise sleeps alot, u have me very confused as to why you want to get rid???????


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

Unfortunately this happens when a new baby comes along. Pets are thought of as second best  

I would take her on but my pongo only died 7 and a bit weeks ago and as a family we are just not ready emotionally.

Poor dog tho she must wonder what she has done wrong.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

you wouldnt get rid of your older child coz you had a new baby ?????????????????


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

I certainly wouldnt.


----------



## Lois' owner (Apr 26, 2011)

I have two children under three and a ten month old greyhound cross, its more than doable, its a pleasure actually

See how you go OP, if you cant cope after your baby arrives then look. are you going to be a single parent? I prsume not as yo say 'we' you never know it might be a godsend to get out the house for an hour lol


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a 13 year old dog, two fully grown children, a fully grown husband, two young daughters (and their constant flow of friends), young foster children, two cats, and a golden retriever.

why would I want to get rid of my 13 year old dog? had her since a baby...no way! 

get yourself into a routine and please feel it in you to give your lovely greyhound the forever loving home he deserves in his dotage. Just think all the love he has given you. don't abandon him!

(I have replied sympathetically but am  but also wondering if this is a wind up?)


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

roobroc said:


> Hi, we have a lovely female 1o yr old greyhound that needs a new home, due to new baby and lack of time to care for her properly. We have had her since she was a puppy and she has been great with cats, children and other people's dogs. She is quite lazy and doesn't need much exercise, she is neutered and up to date with immunisations.


Disgraceful!!! Let's hope no-one turfs you out when you are 70!!!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

roobroc said:


> Hi, we have a lovely female 1o yr old greyhound that needs a new home, due to new baby and lack of time to care for her properly. We have had her since she was a puppy and she has been great with cats, children and other people's dogs. She is quite lazy and doesn't need much exercise, she is neutered and up to date with immunisations.


Imagine your 10 year old LOVELY Dog being put in a Dog home (that are way to full) if you don't find a home for her and being PTS! within 7 day's or sitting there for the rest of her life, pinning/whimpering/crying and wondering WHY her mum has abandoned her.

Hun if she is soooo! laid back as you say she is!!! then where is the problem? i'm sure if you look in your heart, instead of looking at a problem, i'm sure you could find the time for her.  You OWE her a chance to see if thing work out.

Why a TRUE animal lover would consider this (if there are NO other problems) i do NOT know...


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Why do people like this get dogs? Is a baby really on the way or does the OP just not want an old dog??


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

You have had her since a puppy and you are getting rid off her? You are telling us she is no bother, why get rid of her? 10 years of loyalty towards you and you are happy for her to most likely to spend the rest of her life in a kennel. It's not impossible to have kids and dogs. Probably another case of out with the old and in with the new. I have had my dog since last year and there is nothing that would make me part with him.


----------

